# Bored of not waxing. Who's bought what.....



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Just curious. I haven't waxed for ages, mostly spray stuff. Can't beat a good wax imo, I appreciate its probably not the best time of year. Anyone in a similar boat and bought something they have wanted to try etc.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate. Got some Cquartz 3.0 ready to go. Unfortunately it seems you have to be one of the 12 olympians and have conditions akin to a laboratory to use it. Knowing me, it'll go on just before it rains or freezes. We'll see.
Rant over. Sorry folks.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The last time i looked at a wax, i commisioned what i thought was a reputable wax maker to make me a one off wax.They gave me the run around for 6 months, oh yeah send me the specs again and i'll jump on it, then surprise surprise, they brought one out for a different customer that was exactly as i had asked them for.

Rather than tell me they were either a) already making the exact thing for someone else or b) they'd forgotten about me and had given the design to someone else, i got not one peep from them.

After that i went to sealants and ceramics. Kind of left a bad taste in the mouth if i'm honest.

If i was to go back to wax, it would be detailedonlines ceramic wax as it gives epic beading.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Detailed online, ah OK. The ceramic wax, isn't it fussy to apply?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, my 2 favourites presently are DetailedOnline Surreal wax and G3 supergloss wax, both easy to use and give great results


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Detailed online, ah OK. The ceramic wax, isn't it fussy to apply?


No, not at all... very easy.

My 2 reviews I did...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411097

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> As above, my 2 favourites presently are DetailedOnline Surreal wax and G3 supergloss wax, both easy to use and give great results


Surreal is exceptional enjoyable to use. Very good wax but jar sizes should be at least 100ml


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another wax one I really, but in liquid form is Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic liquid wax, so easy to apply and can be used on plastics as well 

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421749


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sm81 said:


> Surreal is exceptional enjoyable to use. Very good wax but jar sizes should be at least 100ml


Yes and don't forget, smells wonderful as well, really wish they would produce it in a large format - make it even easier to apply by standard applicator :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Detailed online, ah OK. The ceramic wax, isn't it fussy to apply?


I had a sample pot of Ultima to test for Detailedonline, i think i put my review up on here in their section but no not at all, very easy to use but it's one of those a little goes a long way waxes and gave absolutely epic beading.

However, my experience with the other wax manufacturer put me off waxes but if i did go back, the i'd buy Ultima for the car but as i am sure you can appreciate a medium sized SUV is a big old tank to wax :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Haven't got Tapatalk. Will look into the detailed one.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Polish Angel V2 Cosmic? The have the cream wax too that i would enjoy using.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Detailed online, ah OK. The ceramic wax, isn't it fussy to apply?


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410448&page=2

This was the thread but the pictures appear to have gone. But trust me, the beading on Ultima is nuts. For the cost it's well worth the money :thumb:


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Simplewax & WaxPlanet’s - Armageddon - easy on and off lasted me about 3-4 months. 
Great gloss, ball bearing beads, lovely smell. 

Also that topped with WaxPlanets Xodis Prime !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Not bought a wax in a while, jeez there are a lot. I find the 30ml pots an ass so that's one requirement. 50ml would be ideal.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

In the last few months I've brought several waxes either off of members on here or from offers I've seen. I've not really used waxes for a few years properly but I now have about 10 different ones to play with. 

I used the Detailedonline sublime wax last summer and that looked lovely and so easy to use. I have various sealants but its definitely the year of the wax for me. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I bought Armageddon last week and got it applied at the weekend - then it snowed the very next night!
Easy to apply (even to a big old barge like my V90) and smelt great! As the snow melted you could see awesome beading, can't wait to get the car properly wet now and see what the beading is like all over.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Another wax one I really, but in liquid form is Meguiars ultimate liquid wax, so easy to apply and can be used on plastics as well
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421749


Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax bud :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Just a FYI my cosmic V2 is holding up fine after 7 mth with 2 top ups of rapidwaxx/high gloss. Probably more like a sealant.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I wouldn't let one poor experience with a manufacturer put you off waxing for life.
There's so much choice nowadays :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Too much choice. All good fun though.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

noorth said:


> Just a FYI my cosmic V2 is holding up fine after 7 mth with 2 top ups of rapidwaxx/high gloss. Probably more then a sealant.


He's looking for a wax???


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have way to many waxes,havent bought a new one for a while. The main thing i go for now is ease of use rather than beading/durability,used to be the other way round

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Not looking to sell any?.

The surreal wax reviews on here look good.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I still have plenty of classic waxes, when I purchase my newer car I may ceramic it, yet my black cars seemed to have performed well with ceramic sealants rather than full ceramic. 

I do enjoy the physicality of wax plus the concept of increasing longevity plus protection.

I could wax a 737....lol.

John Tht.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> He's looking for a wax???


V2 is more like a sealant, yep. Did you think i was talking about cosmic spritz?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> Not looking to sell any?.
> 
> The surreal wax reviews on here look good.


I have surreal, its a nice wax. I could send you it down if you put a tenner in a good charity  pm me

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Pmd mate. Appreciate that.

After looking last night I bought dodo juice hard candy to try. Only a sample pot. Tried others and was happy. Still want to try others


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Honestly I have only just returned to detailing for about 5 years (or more) out. I still have a draw full of waxes in the garage and you know what i reached for when i protected our new car just last weekend. Boring i know, FK1000p.

I love the durability it provides because i couldn't be bothered to re-do it every 4 weeks.

SV Onyx staying in the tub till summer


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Fancy trying a fusso wax, not sure which one though. Durability isn't an issue and I know their rep is that. I just like the tub and the looks it gives lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Dodo Juice used to do a hand wax called Rainforest Rub, the idea being you applied it by hand. Bit weird cleaning wax out from under your finger nails regularly but very very very therapuetic putting wax onto the car with your hands.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Tbh I have tried that with orange crush lol. Like you say it's quite satisfying even if your using too much.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

I am a bit old School and have never had a Ceramic Coating on any of my Cars, I still Wax my Cars but have not bought any new-to-me Waxes for Years, I am a Big Collinite Wax fan and have been using their Waxes now for around 13 Years.

Started out with the No:476 and nowadays I use No:845 as its easier to apply and remove. Always been happy with Durability and for the price point you cannot go wrong.

Granted at this time of Year I wouldn't attempt to use it but I try and get a couple of Coats of Collinite Wax on around October time and it usually see's me through most of the Winter period.

I top up the protection after a few Months over Winter using a Synthetic Hydrophobic Sealant such as AG Polar Seal and it seems to work for me.

I did Once try Dodo Juice Purple Haze on One of my United Grey Golf R's in 2016 but never really got on with it.

P.S I am not saying I am against Ceramic Coatings in any way but if I was to get it done I would probably pay a Pro-Detailer to do it :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

If i was looking for a wax personally i would look into wowo's contact 121 too. Very interesting.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Noted. At £50 it would be wasted on me lol.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> Noted. At £50 it would be wasted on me lol.


I would think a tin of that wax would net you a lot of applications though. Has would fusso of course.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Oh definitely. But I tend to use something a few times then move on. £50 vs £20. Ha ha.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a variety of waxes (pretty sure I bought them from the OP lol). I have used a couple. Autofinesse one for the trip up to scotland. Didnt last long but then again, that was definitely prep on my behalf. 

Most recent purchase was some Infinity Wax Ceramic Wax. Good lord its a step up. Beads like nothing i've ever come across before and gives excellent gloss. IW quote up to 12 months durability which is bonkers too. My only issue was application. Is very very oily and a bit of a PITA to remove after curing. That said, its made up for by the rest.

I have also just won a big pot of Ceramic Wax from Pyramid Car cares ODK connection. Excited to give that a go!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I must admit, I do enjoy waxing. 

I have my go to waxes, mainly SW Shield and Best Of Show. For the winter prep, I used Shield (2 layers of) and then topped with PA High Gloss. Both of which I really enjoyed using (had some troubles with PA...but think it was me).


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I sort of stopped using waxes - the 2 I have are Autosmart WAX and FP1000p.
Been using them for nearly 9 years. I waxed my car in November with the Autosmart WAX and its so easy to apply and remove - and does leave a glass like finish to the paint.

I mainly use Tac System Water Glass and Turtle Wax Spray and Shine. I get a few weeks of protection and beading and easy to apply.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I used to wax my cars all the time but then the whole full on detailing thing deserted me a bit
Fave waxes at the time were Obsession Waxes of which I still have one that I'm keeping

I know use spray sealents
I use Gyeon Cure on the X3 & 50/50 mixes of BSD & other QD's on the wife's Vw up!

Works for me as I get the finish, durability & beading I want :thumb:

Cure on the X3 -










50/50 mix on the up! -


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Looks great. What wax would say looks superb but with not so good durability.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Looks great. What wax would say looks superb but with not so good durability.


You'd be looking at a show wax, have a look around a few of the manufacturers like Mitchell and King or Bouncers say, some of the show waxes have anything up to 3 months durability but have unbelieveable levels of shine and gloss.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

OK mate thanks. I found vics concourse was great last time.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

muzzer said:


> The last time i looked at a wax, i commisioned what i thought was a reputable wax maker to make me a one off wax.They gave me the run around for 6 months, oh yeah send me the specs again and i'll jump on it, then surprise surprise, they brought one out for a different customer that was exactly as i had asked them for.
> 
> Rather than tell me they were either a) already making the exact thing for someone else or b) they'd forgotten about me and had given the design to someone else, i got not one peep from them.
> 
> ...


Apart from the final sentence, what a pointless rant! Unless you are going to name the company? So you went off wax because you got messed around by someone who didn't do as you asked?! :doublesho Weird.

To the OP, I'd look at something from Soft99, maybe Mirror Shine. Though if shine over durability is your thing, I was always a fan of Pete's 53, but it's about £35 a tub. It's maybe a bit old school now, I dunno.

I do like a wax, there's something satisfying about applying and buffing a wax. It just feels like you are adding an actual physical, visible layer. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Another wax one I really, but in liquid form is Meguiars ultimate liquid wax, so easy to apply and can be used on plastics as well
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421749


Dan, this stuff Andy has mentioned, slightly got the name wrong, is superb.

Nice gloss levels, extremely easy on and off with excellent water behaviour.
Longevity so far for me is 6mths + and still going strong.

Amazon have it on offer every now and then and a little goes a long way.

I love the stuff!!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

That does look very good. Ref the soft/fusso. There's quite a few to pick from. Have read ref ghosting on darker colours. Maybe user or heat/cold issue.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

noorth said:


> V2 is more like a sealant, yep. Did you think i was talking about cosmic spritz?


You're missing the point, this thread is about waxes and you're posting about durability you're getting from Cosmic V2 which is a 9H coating, not a sealant btw lol. Regardless irrelevant to this thread.

To the OP, not a fan of old-school waxes but a couple of new ones on the verge of introduction have peaked my interest. Gyeon (known for their coatings more than anything else!) are releasing one in the coming months and there's a bit of hype around it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RT1994 said:


> Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax bud :thumb:





nbray67 said:


> Dan, this stuff Andy has mentioned, slightly got the name wrong, is superb.!!


Cheers guys - numpty or what 

Anyway, renamed the wax correct now, cheers


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I still like to wax and have more than I will be able to use any time soon. 

Was also going to offer you a surreal wax (I have 2) but someone has beaten me to it. 

Personally I like a wax I enjoy to use, so easy on/off and smell nice (yes it matters).

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Going to stick to a traditional wax. Maybe the liquid wax in the future. Collinite springs to mind.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Kenan said:


> I still like to wax and have more than I will be able to use any time soon.
> 
> Was also going to offer you a surreal wax (I have 2) but someone has beaten me to it.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the offer mate. Thanks.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Imprezaworks said:


> Going to stick to a traditional wax. Maybe the liquid wax in the future. Collinite springs to mind.


Boring as. You could do so much better these days, it's living on its reputation. It's entirely average.

I would look at something like this:
https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/planet-wax/products/the-boss-of-gloss-wax-selection

Don't dismiss liquid waxes/sealants especially at this time of year. Megs Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax is a sealant, though sold as a wax, but it doesn't matter, they both do the same thing. I have recently found that most paste products have a real hard time bonding at cold(ish) temperatures so whilst they look good initially and have good water behaviour, their chemical resistance is way below what it should be. This isn't such a problem for liquid products.

For those that like The Megs Hybrid Liquid, you should try Wax Planet's Lock n' Load.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> You're missing the point, this thread is about waxes and you're posting about durability you're getting from Cosmic V2 which is a 9H coating, not a sealant btw lol. Regardless irrelevant to this thread.
> 
> To the OP, not a fan of old-school waxes but a couple of new ones on the verge of introduction have peaked my interest. Gyeon (known for their coatings more than anything else!) are releasing one in the coming months and there's a bit of hype around it.


Cosmic V2 is not a coating IMO and neither does esoteric and apex detailing.

I engage in threads anyway i please. I get side tracked often..so what?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Imprezaworks said:


> Going to stick to a traditional wax. Maybe the liquid wax in the future. Collinite springs to mind.





roscopervis said:


> Boring as. You could do so much better these days, it's living on its reputation. It's entirely average.


Have to disagree roscopervis, Not saying there aren't better Waxes out there because I know there are but I feel Collinite Waxes are much better than average.

Each to their own of course :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

colly 845 was literally my first wax. It is average. And it really attracted dust i noticed. 

I used vic's mayhem recently on a black test panel and colly 845, i used a number of LSPs after each machine polishing test. I can't remember what the colly looked like frankly but how the mayhem looked i can still picture in my minds eye. lol

On initial application the vics looked better then cosmic V2 and CQUK3.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Can you still buy the vics mayhem


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Can you still buy the vics mayhem


Not heard of that one, you can still buy Vics Vapour rub, but don't think that'll do your car much good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> Can you still buy the vics mayhem


In canada there is still some for sale. It really oily and smells better then colly.

I would take a thin stick or something and stir it. It decants a bit. Like natural peanut butter.

I did put it outside to test durability but i pulled it back in to do more machine polishing. 

One of my tests panels is outside now with gyeon primer and 3 layers of rapidwaxx 2 layers back to back and i done another one a day or 2 later just for fun. The primer sat overnight before rapidwaxx.

FYI: Gyeon is the most enjoyable polish i ever use in the context of wipeoff - i have soft and sticky paint. But it will stain pads easily. I plan on picking up a small bottle of tacsystem sio2 primer to see if its just has good. Apparently, its a toss up. Just because it won't stain pads.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> Just curious. I haven't waxed for ages, mostly spray stuff. Can't beat a good wax imo, I appreciate its probably not the best time of year. Anyone in a similar boat and bought something they have wanted to try etc.


Massive fan of waxes myself. Top 5 personally atm are:

Simplewax Armour V2 - beading and application
Infinity Wax Graphene - Pure water behavior
Wowos Signature - Effortless
Zymol Glasur - application and results
Detail Bug Magnetize - if you F this up then you shouldn't be waxing

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

The infinity wax. Is that a spray?. Saw one on ebay, just checked and its the ez car care graphene.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> The infinity wax. Is that a spray?. Saw one on ebay, just checked and its the ez car care graphene.


They have their graphene detail spray which is on my to try list, the graphene wax release is imminent but I nabbed a first edition. Massively impressed so far, well over 3k on the van and absolutely no change, hit with acid wheel cleaners and strong prewashes and just beasts them all

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

When's it due out?.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

crxftyyy said:


> Massive fan of waxes myself. Top 5 personally atm are:
> 
> Simplewax Armour V2 - beading and application
> Infinity Wax Graphene - Pure water behavior
> ...


Have you used fireball fusion?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> When's it due out?.


1st Feb I think pal

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Any idea on cost


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

noorth said:


> colly 845 was literally my first wax. It is average. And it really attracted dust i noticed.


Literally a few Months ago, In your own words 

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423737&highlight=collinite



noorth said:


> Its decent stuff, has the old school wax smell. Nice warm glow. Lasted close to 6mths - 1 layer - for me during the warmer mths.
> 
> It did ghost up after a few days though which its known for. Most people just wash it off but the rain took care of mine last year.
> 
> Solid product. You might want to soak it in warm to hot water before application if its too thick.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

yep its decent. Like a toyota corola lol 

It has average looks, water behavior, *terrible user experience and average durability at best.

The other product i used was sonax PNS the same year. I think its a way better product then colly 845.

Much easy and faster to use with much better water behavior.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

noorth said:


> Have you used fireball fusion?


One on my list for sure, same as kamikaze wax too. Used around 200 to date

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Have to disagree roscopervis, Not saying there aren't better Waxes out there because I know there are but I feel Collinite Waxes are much better than average.
> 
> Each to their own of course :thumb:


What have you tried and what is 476 better than?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> Any idea on cost


Releases tomorrow mate, £30 for 50ml

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Tempting


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I recently applied A liquid sealant and then topped it with Optimum opti-seal, because it was also a rinse aid. The sealant is from Auto-Chem called Poly Glaze, similar to powerlock+ in it's performance - slick and glossy, poor beads and not great durability (didn't prep beyond a quick homebrew IPA spray, but it performed similarly with prep in the past). I am at the point now where I just top my car up with whatever I fancy, prep be damned. 

I will second or third Contact 121, nice stuff and beads like a monster. I am currently testing Mothers CMX with it's prep polish and putting it against Cquartz lite, so no paste waxes at the moment. That reminds me I need to finish that test off.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Last year i got me a tubs of Pete's 53, and to be honest i love its look and performance and lasts a good 4months which is bad considering its more a show style wax.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah had 53 before, nice wax.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Used the dodo hard candy. Very nice and looks great. Just applied surreal wax so letting that cure for 10 mins. Both nice to apply.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Small update. It rained.


Beading wise I think the hard candy is better. Both decent though.


----------

